# Hen or a Cockerel



## heatherh (May 24, 2014)

Im open to all opinions trying to find out if this wee mrs/mr is a hen or a cockerel... he/she is about 6/7 weeks old can anyone tell?.....


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I'd start calling him Mister. Comb shape and size for age are indicative of a boy, and as well he looks to have some double barring there, which is an auto sexer for a barred breed.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

My guess would be male. The comb looks to be turning pink and the legs are pretty light colored.


----------



## heatherh (May 24, 2014)

I have 2 other ones but im sure there hens


----------



## heatherh (May 24, 2014)

The other 2


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

It's a boy !! The last two are girls !!


----------



## heatherh (May 24, 2014)

Yeah I thought that thanls everyone


----------

